# If the Galaxy S II has LTE I will...(fill in the blank)



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

...get it and still keep my Charge and just switch out my LTE SIM card from phone to phone depending on my mood and where I might be going for the day.

I love my Charge. I can't see myself giving it up no matter how great the GS2 is, I've grown too attached. But if the GS2 is not LTE then I'm sticking with the Charge until my contract is up. By then Samsung should have a Droid Charge 2 (I hope). That would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

Pray that Kejar doesn't jump ship from the Charge to the Galaxy 2.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamthecashew (Jul 4, 2011)

All SGS2 phones will be 4g.


----------



## raptors524 (Jun 22, 2011)

Cry lol........ Because there will be a lot of Droid Charges on Ebay...... Please don't leave us Kejar


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

I was originally thinking I would upgrade to the SGS2, but the charge is plenty speedy for me. I'll save my money and wait for the next round of new phones when my upgrade comes up a year+ from now. I'm with everyone else, I hope we don't lose developers or I will cry :-(


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Will buy on first day of release for full pop.

Typed with my thumbs via Tapatalk


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

Curious how Kejar and the other developers feel about this. Especially if it is the rumored Samsung phone that is supposed to come out in September.


----------



## j3oomerang (Jul 31, 2011)

...I will still be more interested in the Droid Bionic. However, I won't be jumping ship from the Charge for a while since I just got it from Verizon less than two weeks ago (free replacement for my Fascinate so I still have my New Every Two discount). Plus I hate getting a new phone that has no development done for it yet. I prefer to buy used phones on Craigslist that already have stable AOSP ROMs and save my New Every Two for a rainy day.


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

They delayed the Bionic so long that it's almost already outdated. There are reports of even a better phone from Moto being released in Q4...less than 4 months. I have been a Moto customer since pre Razr days, but after a botchy GB update to the X and an even buggier X2 replacement I moved on to Samsung and haven't looked back. I wont touch another Moto phone until their bootladers are unlocked.

I like your thought process on upgrades by the way.

Sent from my GummyCHARGED Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

Take advantage of my wife's upgrade, and swap SIM cards.


----------



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mess my pants... sell my new X2 that is still in the box, never turned on... sell my Charge... and get the S2.


----------



## androidcrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

Buy it hell yes

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

I will sell my 1st born and my right arm. B-)


----------

